# A documentory on Que and Cruz



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 21, 2009)

I was contacted by Chris Manteria who is the business solutions manager of DM Works (http://www.dmworks.com/).  DM works does video for Discovery Networks, Ebay, Sony and other large company's and who wants to do a documentory on Que and Cruz, some of the teams with interesting stories and the volunteer fire company that this event will be benifiting.  They want to put a camera team with me and 2 or so of the competitors to follow the competiton from start to finish.

I was hoping to get a couple teams to volunteer to be in there documentory.  Any volunteers?  This could be a great thing for the BBQ community and competitons.  Not to mention a few plugs on MABA, KCBS and The BBQ Central.

So how about it folks.


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Apr 21, 2009)

Bill-

I'm interested. You know how to catch up with me.

Dan


----------



## jwatki (Apr 21, 2009)

hi Bill, I think it would be great to have them interview Mark and Chris Harris. I always like think about Justin and BBQ!!!! I think it would be a great story!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey John,  is Mark cooking under your team name or his own?  He would make a great story.


----------



## jwatki (Apr 28, 2009)

He is cooking under our team's name POTR. I like to think that Justin is still a part of POTR too. 
Thanks . I wanted Justin's story to be told . Thanks!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 29, 2009)

jwatki said:
			
		

> He is cooking under our team's name POTR. I like to think that Justin is still a part of POTR too.
> Thanks . I wanted Justin's story to be told . Thanks!



I think Justins story is a great story.  I will pass on the info to the man with the plan.  Thanks John.


----------

